# Advent driver help



## DaFunks (Feb 21, 2005)

I have had loads of problems the past 2 weeks with my computer and have just about quit on it now. 

i have the Advent 3419 LINK TO SPEC and about a week ago I had to do a system recovery because the old images XP had were not what I wanted, and a fresh copy of XP is what I wanted. 

Well I did the recovery which saves all your data but just wipes all the system data and reinstalls it..... Well halfway though the recovery i get some errors  and no matter what I did and how many times i tried i could not shift it. So I call Advent help and they guide me though what I had done over 10 times.... So we end up at th same point as when i phoned. 

Well in the end they send a guy over to fix it.......... :sayno: he without telling me just formats my C:/ and installs a fresh copy of XP! So all my data and WORK is lost!

But now I have a fresh problem! All my data that I need to install all the drivers and software is not on the computer because it asks for a UPDATE CD! They did not give me this and when i found out how to get it they charge extra! 

So does anyone happen to have that Extra CD? if so it would be great if I could have a copy if that is poss? or if you know anywhere to download it (Its not illigal I asked.... It only has updates on for my spec PC)

if this forum can help :heartlove id be so happy as I dont know what else to do now!

~DaFunks


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

What devices aren't working? With specs like that the drivers are almost guaranteed to be online somewhere. Especially with generic devices like the nvidia GeFORCE FX 5600 (you can get this driver directly from the nVIDIA site). If you can tell me what drivers you need I can help you find them.


----------



## Thomaslewis20 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Advent*

What type of Advent Drivers do you need


----------

